# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Nostoc.

## frfmfrfm

Buenos días, una maravilla se puede encontrar en cualquier lado solo hay que pararse a observar un poco, Nostoc la he encontrado este invierno en un pequeño charquito de una loza de hormigón, es una cianobacteria bastante bonita de ver al micro y aquí está el ejemplo. 







Seguirá.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## HUESITO

Hola Francisco, no se ven las fotos...
Un saludo tocayo.

----------


## perdiguera

Parece que otro contenedor de fotos quiere dinero a cambio de almacenar fotos.
Y van...

----------


## frfmfrfm

Tocayo es un problema mio. Como dice perdiguera quieren dinero por el almacenamiento.
Intentaré buscar otra forma.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## HUESITO

jo, que gusto ver a alguien que postea, aunque sean disculpas... 
UN SALUDO ATODOS Y UN CALUROSO ABRAZO
Seguimos vivos  :Embarrassment:

----------

frfmfrfm (18-jul-2017),Jonasino (19-jul-2017),perdiguera (19-jul-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Siguiendo con el "off topic" al final acabaremos colgando las fotos en paloma mensajera.... Lo malo es la cantidad de ellas intgeresantisimas que se van perdiendo y desapareciendo de lo0s hilos.

----------

frfmfrfm (23-jul-2017)

----------

